# Group 24F vs 34R, please advise



## Cory Thomas (Oct 6, 2018)

Can someone confirm that group 34R is compatible with an 05' Altima 3.5?

I am upgrading the battery due to my sound system needing more juice. I see that the oem group is 24F but on Oreillys website it says 34R will also fit.

I've done some research and been told to use the biggest battery that will fit for best performance, but the 24R is 10% larger and 10% more expensive yet has 10% LESS CCA and less Ah?!?

Did more research and couldnt find much about what reverse polarity of the battery means (I was assuming the fact that the 34R being reverse polarity had something to do with it being smaller AND less expensive yet higher specs) besides that the terminals are reversed. But then that didnt make much sense either since both battery groups have top right pos posts... thoughts?



https://www.oreillyauto.com/shop/b/battery-accessories-16452/battery---automotive-16864/31624da3221a



Can someone who knows give me a little insight on if the 34R is actually a better, higher performing choice?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Cory Thomas said:


> Can someone confirm that group 34R is compatible with an 05' Altima 3.5?
> 
> I am upgrading the battery due to my sound system needing more juice. I see that the oem group is 24F but on Oreillys website it says 34R will also fit.
> 
> ...


The 34R does have a higher CCA of 750 compared to the 24F which has a CCA of 710. However the battery posts of the 34R are in the opposite positions compared to the 24R; the (+) harness battery terminal connector will probably not reach to the other side of the battery. You might consider the Part #: 24REXT Line: SSB battery.


----------

